# bathtub opinion



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi guys, wanted some opinion on a bathtub for myself. I was looking at the kohler archer, just a standard soaker. Has anyone used it, like it. Or should I be sticking with a cast iron. Give me your opinion


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gplumb said:


> Hi guys, wanted some opinion on a bathtub for myself. I was looking at the kohler archer, just a standard soaker. Has anyone used it, like it. Or should I be sticking with a cast iron. Give me your opinion


 How many rubber duckys ya planning to have?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

gplumb said:


> Hi guys, wanted some opinion on a bathtub for myself. I was looking at the kohler archer, just a standard soaker. Has anyone used it, like it. Or should I be sticking with a cast iron. Give me your opinion


I would get any of them except cast iron,i don't like them,also I like a regular tub with jets in it.its easy to clean and feels good on the old bones and still can have a shower if needed


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I like the look of stand alone cast tubs. It just takes a small army to get it anywhere.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Cast tubs do have that old fashioned cachet, but the thermal mass of them chills the heck out of the bath water right away. Not a fan for that reason, at least in my house. My wife had one in her old place before we combined households. In our new build I put in all fiberglass tubs and even had our insulation guys spray foam them, they really retain the heat well.

I used Maax tubs in my house, they're Canadian so I don't know if they have a market presence in the US. I've found them to be well constructed with thick fiberglass.


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

I just installed that exact tub in my house and love the look of it. I went with the entire Kohler archer line on all my fixtures.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

CaberTosser said:


> Cast tubs do have that old fashioned cachet, but the thermal mass of them chills the heck out of the bath water right away. Not a fan for that reason, at least in my house. My wife had one in her old place before we combined households. In our new build I put in all fiberglass tubs and even had our insulation guys spray foam them, they really retain the heat well.
> 
> I used Maax tubs in my house, they're Canadian so I don't know if they have a market presence in the US. I've found them to be well constructed with thick fiberglass.


yes maxx is a very good brand,i have installed them before and they are probably some of the best acrylics out there.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Team BP said:


> I just installed that exact tub in my house and love the look of it. I went with the entire Kohler archer line on all my fixtures.
> 
> View attachment 30413
> 
> ...


is that your black powder puff hanging there?????


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Team BP said:


> I just installed that exact tub in my house and love the look of it. I went with the entire Kohler archer line on all my fixtures.
> 
> View attachment 30413
> 
> ...


you made a good decision to run that tile all the way to the ceiling,most people stop it a foot or two down from the ceiling and that's no good,moisture still gets on the drwall and ruins it.greenboard or no greenboard


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

Team bp, that Looks nice. My current washroom has a pink ci tub , and the look you have there is what I'll be going for. Thanks for the input


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

sparky said:


> you made a good decision to run that tile all the way to the ceiling,most people stop it a foot or two down from the ceiling and that's no good,moisture still gets on the drwall and ruins it.greenboard or no greenboard


I used a newer waterproofing product by laticrete called hydrobarrier you just roll it over the dura rock and it waterproofed in two hrs. I actually had to use it that way for a few days til my tile came in. It's the only tub I have.


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

gplumb said:


> Team bp, that Looks nice. My current washroom has a pink ci tub , and the look you have there is what I'll be going for. Thanks for the input


No prob. I know what ur thinking right now. All the des icons that have to be made to have what you want. I just come up with a idea and go with it. It took me 2 months to find a vanity but I finally got what I had in mind. Not some junk at the big box stores.


----------



## allsurfacerenew (Apr 29, 2021)

I suggest you go for a Kohler archer because it has a good and impressive design and it is up to date according to our modern era. Cast iron is also good but it is now too old-fashioned and not in trend. I think for this opinion you make contact with a professional plumber who is good in a bathtub like a bathtub remodeling, bathtub repairing he will give you the best option because he is relevant to this field and well aware of all the pros and cons of those things.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

allsurfacerenew said:


> .......... bathtub resurfacing, bathtub repairing ...........



Bathtub "resurfacing" is a SCAM. You can't paint a tub and expect it to last.


----------



## allsurfacerenew (Apr 29, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> Bathtub "resurfacing" is a SCAM. You can't paint a tub and expect it to last.


the author just wants an opinion on the bathtub so I just did my work and make my opinion on it. so It's not a SCAM.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

allsurfacerenew said:


> the author just wants an opinion on the bathtub so I just did my work and make my opinion on it. so It's not a SCAM.











GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION


In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

allsurfacerenew said:


> the author just wants an opinion on the bathtub so I just did my work and make my opinion on it. so It's not a SCAM.


You didn’t do your work, you need to post an intro..


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION
> 
> 
> In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...
> ...


He owns a shower and tub refinishing Co. in Austin, Texas


----------

